# Forum Rules



## Dave

Be sure to read these rules before posting. By abiding by these common rules, we can all enjoy our time here. 

No flaming/bashing. This means you cannot make fun of someone for any reason. In addition, negative bashing against the cockatiel breed, cockatiel owners, or cockatiel breeders is prohibited. This website is for cockatiel lovers, not cockatiel haters. Any posts of this nature will be deleted.
No spam. Spam is considered making many useless (and annoying) posts for whatever reason. Just don't do it.
Don't use bad language. People will take you more seriously if you don't curse or swear.
Be respectful and polite to other members and staff. Re-read what you type before you submit your post. Could what you wrote be offensive? Could it be taken the wrong way? Is it degrading or disrespectful in any way? These are questions you should think about before submitting posts, especially in a heated discussion.
Staff have the final say. The only way a moderator's decision can be overruled is if the admins overrule it. Staff have the right to close any thread they feel is getting off-topic or out of hand, as well as delete any inappropriate posts. Furthermore, bans can and will be taken against anyone who breaks a rule or causes "drama."
Post in English only. _In addition, do not post in netspeak, leetspeak, etc. (For example, type "like" instead of "lyke", "cause" instead of "cuz", etc.) This will make your posts easier to read, and will help members understand your posts if English is not their primary language._
Do not send PM's to anyone asking cockatiel-related questions about _your_ cockatiel. If you have a question, post it in the forum so everyone can try to help you out. Of course, if someone requests that you PM them about a question, this is allowed.
Do not post large pictures. Basically, any picture that distorts the forum tables can be considered large. If you have large picture that needs resizing, ask for some help or simply provide a link to the picture instead.
When posting a new thread, use a descriptive title. Don't use titles such as: "Question", "Help me!", etc. Titles such as "Question about cockatiel behavior" or "What should I do if my cockatiel is..." are good examples of thread titles.
Don't post in ALL CAPS or use excessive punctuation!!!!?!?!??!! It's distracting and annoying.
No advertising of competing sites/forums.
Post in the proper forum. Don't post a question about cockatiel diseases in the training forum. If you do post in the wrong forum (we all make mistakes), the thread will be moved to the proper forum.
While not required, spell checking your post is recommended.
Don't bump threads (making posts in a thread just to bring it to the top of the list).
Be sure that any pictures/articles you post aren't copyrighted before you post them!
Post only using the default font and color scheme. It makes posts neat and easier to read and is less strenuous on the eyes.
Only one account per user! Do not create multiple accounts. If you do, all your accounts will be banned. If you attempt to create another account to bypass a ban, your IP address will be banned.
If you ever notice a post has broken a rule, feel free to let the staff know! To do this, simply click the







button located at the top right of the post. Remember that staff are not always on the site at all times, so you help in stopping problematic members is greatly appreciated!
You are responsible for your account. If someone hacks into your account, or if someone goes on your computer and uses your account, you are still responsible. Any and all disciplinary measures taken against your account due to another person's actions will stand, no exceptions.


----------



## srtiels

No advertising of competing sites/forums. 
-------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to expand on this. We have had several spammers over the last few months, which have included links to advertising and non cockatiel related sites. If you include a signature to your profile it *must be* related to a cockatiels site, and cockatiel or bird related info *only. *If the signature is not tiel related the IP address will be blocked and the user banned, no exceptions. 

Also take care when posting photos or info that are not your own, because this can be copyright infringement. If you post info or a photo found on the internet *please include* a link, and give credit to the source of the photo/info.

Thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids

Adding in a rule, as it needs to be brought out in the open:


*Posts or threads that promote unsafe practices may be edited, closed or deleted at the discretion of the moderators

While opinions differ on what is considered safe and unsafe for birds, we do not permit the posting of photos, videos or links to sites showing birds with natural predators, including other pets (e.g. dogs, cats etc.) or showing birds outdoors without a harness or without the protection of a secured cage.


----------



## roxy culver

*Rules for Reputation System*

Rules for Reputation System

1. Reputation points can be given or taken away by members, but should be used sparingly. Only give points for things that were helpful or useful, this is not a like button and will not be used as such.
-misuse of the reputation system will result in your pos/neg points getting removed. The first time you will get a verbal warning. The second time will result in an official warning. Third time will result in an infraction.
-when giving negative reputation, you must comment as to why you gave it. negative reputation without comments will be removed.
2. The more Karma points you have, the more points someone receives (i.e. I have 12 karma points, so when I give a reputation like I give ten reputation points.)

3. Do not use the Karma system to bribe someone…that will result in the points being removed and the offending party getting an infraction.

4. You can view who gave you a reputation point by going to your user cp and looking under “Latest reputation received.

5. If you feel that you are being harassed, please contact the one of the staff. The situation will be looked into and handled accordingly. 

LET’S ENJOY THIS NEW SYSTEM AND TRY TO USE IT PROPERLY SO WE CAN KEEP IT!!


----------

